# What's better Compression sleeves/shorts or Neoprene sleeves for Hamstring/Quad Strains?



## Hired Gun (Apr 14, 2017)

With quad and hamstring injuries common in youth soccer, curious what others have used and like for strains.  Rest, elevation, cold, then heat and therapy are normally needed as well but coming back to the pitch many recommend these item - What do you like, brands, etc?


----------



## The Driver (Apr 14, 2017)

There is a old brand that  works the best and its called REST. Hamstrings and Groin need rest and pampering.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> With quad and hamstring injuries common in youth soccer, curious what others have used and like for strains.  Rest, elevation, cold, then heat and therapy are normally needed as well but coming back to the pitch many recommend these item - What do you like, brands, etc?


2XU makes some high end compression clothing that is very supportive and expensive. As a player myself I use this brand and prefer it when playing.


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 14, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> 2XU makes some high end compression clothing that is very supportive and expensive. As a player myself I use this brand and prefer it when playing.


You like the sleeve or shorts?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> You like the sleeve or shorts?


Compression shorts. I only wear those for games.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 14, 2017)

Sleeves aren't good if you running around.  Shorts all the way.


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 14, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Compression shorts. I only wear those for games.


Do they keep the heat in like neoprene? I hear sleeves have less restrictions than shorts? Is this not accurate?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> Do they keep the heat in like neoprene? I hear sleeves have less restrictions than shorts? Is this not accurate?


They offer a high quality material that compresses the muscle. Heat is adequate. Neoprene (sleeve) tend to keep heat isolated to the area, but as you know move and require constant adjustment. They may not necessarily compress the muscle as you would like. There are some brands that also offer a compression short with neoprene wraps.


----------



## The Driver (Apr 14, 2017)

Strains aren't to be played on ...Sprain aren't to be played on ...


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 15, 2017)

I am not sure that you should play on a strain or a sprain, but if you are looking for a quality product checkout the Storellis.  I would think the sliders would provide some compression, a little heat retention and the added bonus of some padding.  My daughter is a goalie and swears by them.


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 15, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Strains aren't to be played on ...Sprain aren't to be played on ...


After cleared by trainer/doctor to play..., some say when coming back out in the early stages use compression sleeves some say neoprene sleeves, some say compression shorts - what is your experiences - what seems to work the best from your perspective?


----------



## The Driver (Apr 15, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> After cleared by trainer/doctor to play..., some say when coming back out in the early stages use compression sleeves some say neoprene sleeves, some say compression shorts - what is your experiences - what seems to work the best from your perspective?


 Compression shorts!!!! What are you dealing with hamstring or quad?


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 15, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Compression shorts!!!! What are you dealing with hamstring or quad?


Hammy


----------



## The Driver (Apr 15, 2017)

I can  PM you info that I have on hammy treatment if you like.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 15, 2017)

What are you doing to treat it when not playing?


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 15, 2017)

The Driver said:


> I can  PM you info that I have on hammy treatment if you like.


Okay thx


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 25, 2017)

The Driver said:


> I can  PM you info that I have on hammy treatment if you like.


Please do. Thanks


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 25, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What are you doing to treat it when not playing?


Heat, ice stretching


----------



## Dominic (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't sprint or you could really blow it out, hamstrings take time to heal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> With quad and hamstring injuries common in youth soccer, curious what others have used and like for strains.  Rest, elevation, cold, then heat and therapy are normally needed as well but coming back to the pitch many recommend these item - What do you like, brands, etc?


Just ask your coach, all coaches know better than any Dr.


----------



## The Driver (Apr 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ask your coach, all coaches know better than any Dr.


A coach might know how to get a soccer player back sooner then a general practice doctor would care to. On the low budget side of the game once your player is pain free I would seek help from the HS track and field trainer or football trainer.


----------

